# Iphone 4S sur Applestore Paiement en plusieurs fois



## LouisaAchour (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que je peux rêgler en plusieurs fois l'iphone 4S sur l'Applestore? 

Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionne du programme Apple prêt à la consommation en faite, aucunes informations à vue d'oeil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2011)

LouisaAchour a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris le fonctionne du programme Apple prêt à la consommation en faite, aucunes informations à vue d'oeil...


 ... est-ce que tu as relu ta phrase avant de la poster ????


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2011)

Certes sa phrase n'est pas très claire...:mouais:
Mais le mieux est de contacter Apple au 0800 046 046 comme suggéré sur leur site.
PS: Il semble qu'au stade de la pré-commande cette option ne soit pas disponible ! Il te faudra attendre le stade des commandes directes pour avoir accès sur leur site au paiement à crédit.


----------



## LouisaAchour (10 Octobre 2011)

Lol c'est parceque y'a pas de détails dans la section financement de la commande, y'a juste écrit "Programme Apple..."

ok, je les ai appelé au numéro et en faite, il propose un crédit SOFINCO à un peu plus de 11% en plusieurs fois, par contre, je n'ai pas pu obtenir plus de détails, je dois être recontacter dans la journée... Vous savez en combien de fois maximum on peut payer?


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2011)

Non, rien


----------



## LouisaAchour (10 Octobre 2011)

....

De toute façon, je me suis renseignée entre temps, je suis tombée sur un topic dans lequel il explique que le crédit sofinco ne doit pas dépasser 30% de tes revenus + ton loyer, autrement dit pour le iphone 4S minimum 2200e de revenus sans les 30% du loyer! Super... Là au moins, je sais que c'est mort pour moi chez Apple! 

Par contre, y'a un plan sur Pixmania, avec le vendeur hitech discount qui propose la version SFR à 609e et puisque c'est sur pixmania, on peut payer en 3 ou 4 avec pas trop de frais! Ca permet de se le procurer facilement pour les petits budgets comme le mien...

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2011)

Hum. C'est la mensualité qui ne doit pas dépasser 30% de ton revenu mensuel. Pas ton achat.


----------



## LouisaAchour (10 Octobre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hum. C'est la mensualité qui ne doit pas dépasser 30% de ton revenu mensuel. Pas ton achat.


T'en es sur? Parcequ'on dit le contraire ailleurs...


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Octobre 2011)

Faut quand même réfléchir un peu ! 
Ce qui intéresse les organismes de crédit c'est:
Tes revenus mensuels
Tes crédits déjà contractés (et donc le total mensuel de tes remboursements)
Et par vécu ils savent que si tes remboursements de crédits dépassent 30% de tes revenus ce sera difficile pour toi d'y arriver et donc ils prennent des risques !
Mais tu peux aussi (et c'est souvent préférable) t'adresser à ta banque et leur demander une offre sur un crédit: C'est à discuter !


----------



## LouisaAchour (11 Octobre 2011)

Bah oui mais il parait que ca se passe comme ça... Je dois les avoir au phon aujourd'hui, je verifierai


----------

